# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ هندسه 1 و 2 و 3 >  اگه باهوشی جواب اینو سریع بکو!!!(سوال هوش)

## mkh-ana



----------


## mkh-ana

بچه ها تعداد دور خواسته نشده طول کل دستمال خواسته شده.

----------


## mkh-ana

بچه ها چقدر صبر کنم تا جوابو بذارم؟؟؟

----------


## moho

> بچه ها چقدر صبر کنم تا جوابو بذارم؟؟؟


یه یک نیم ساعت ... گشنمون هم هست یکم طول می کشه ... مرسی

----------


## M a s o u d

گزینه 2

----------


## ali493

100 متر 

400 دور میشه که در محیط میانگین ضرب میشه 400*2*4*p (عدد پی) = 100.48

----------


## mkh-ana

> 100 متر 
> 
> 400 دور میشه که در محیط میانگین ضرب میشه 400*2*4*p (عدد پی) = 100.48


راه حل دقیق میخام

----------


## moho

> راه حل دقیق میخام


استاد جواب رو نگید راه حل دقیقش رو فکر کنم بدونم ...

----------


## M a s o u d

قطر دایره به طور میانگین 4 سانتی متر هستش.
بقیش هم که راحته دیگه. حوصله ریاضی نوشتن ندارم خیلی سخته!!!!

----------


## mkh-ana

بچه ها حل سوال با استفاده از ریاضی2 هستش.

----------


## moho

استاد فکر کنم 100 میشه ...

راه حل این حلقه ی دستمال کاغذی از 400 لایه دستمال تشکیل شده که محیطشون با هم تشکیل دنباله حسابی می دهند ... اولین جمله ی این دنباله حسابی 376.8 میلی متره و آخرینش 125.6 میلی متر ... حالا با استفاده از جمع دنباله ی حسابی داریم .... چون نمی تونم فرمول ها و ضرب ها رو دقیق بنویسم جواب نهایی رو فقط می گم ... 100 متر ...

خدایا مرا ضایع نفرما ...  :11:

----------


## mkh-ana

راه حلتون تقریبا درسته 

فقط یه اشتباه خیلی کوچیک داشتین اونم این بوده که تعداد لایه ها 401 دورع نه 400 تا که خیلی مهم نیست.

در کل خوب بود.

----------


## moho

> راه حلتون تقریبا درسته 
> 
> فقط یه اشتباه خیلی کوچیک داشتین اونم این بوده که تعداد لایه ها 401 دورع نه 400 تا که خیلی مهم نیست.
> 
> در کل خوب بود.


جای امیدواریه ... سوال قشنگی بود استاد ....

----------


## mkh-ana



----------


## M a s o u d

> استاد فکر کنم 100 میشه ...
> 
> راه حل این حلقه ی دستمال کاغذی از 400 لایه دستمال تشکیل شده که محیطشون با هم تشکیل دنباله حسابی می دهند ... اولین جمله ی این دنباله حسابی 376.8 میلی متره و آخرینش 125.6 میلی متر ... حالا با استفاده از جمع دنباله ی حسابی داریم .... چون نمی تونم فرمول ها و ضرب ها رو دقیق بنویسم جواب نهایی رو فقط می گم ... 100 متر ...
> 
> خدایا مرا ضایع نفرما ...


بهتر نبود محیط یه دایره ی 4 سانتی متری رو ضربدر تعداد دور ها میکردی؟؟؟
روش من اینه:
1-میانگین 2 و 6 میشه 4. این میانگین قطر دایره هاست(هر دایره یک دوره)
4 سانتی متر که همون 40 میلی متره تقسیم بر 0.1 میلی متر تعداد دایره ها رو معلوم میکنه. باتوجه به اینکه محیط هر دایر با قطر 4 سانتی میشه حدودا 25.12 که ضربدر تعداد دایره(400) میشه طول دستمال
400* که 25.12  که میشه حدودا 10000. که تبدیل اون به متر میشه 100.

----------


## moho

> بهتر نبود محیط یه دایره ی 4 سانتی متری رو ضربدر تعداد دور ها میکردی؟؟؟
> روش من اینه:
> 1-میانگین 2 و 6 میشه 4. این میانگین قطر دایره هاست(هر دایره یک دوره)
> 4 سانتی متر که همون 40 میلی متره تقسیم بر 0.1 میلی متر تعداد دایره ها رو معلوم میکنه. باتوجه به اینکه محیط هر دایر با قطر 4 سانتی میشه حدودا 25.12 که ضربدر تعداد دایره(400) میشه طول دستمال
> 400* که 25.12  که میشه حدودا 10000. که تبدیل اون به متر میشه 100.


بله این روش رو مد نظر داشتم ولی استاد روش اصلی رو می خواستند ....

----------


## masood2013

من اینجوری حساب کردم، اول مساحت سطح کناری (یک طرف) کل بسته رو حساب کردم، بعد تقسیم بر 0.1 میلی متر کردم، 101 متر شد.  :Yahoo (4):  یعنی در واقع تقسیم بر مساحت کناری هر 1 متر دستمال کردم دیگه، که مساحت کناری هر 1 متر از دستمال میشه 1 * 0.1 = 0.1
فکر کنم راحت ترین راه حل ممکن رو گفتم، نه؟  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Yek.Doost

> من اینجوری حساب کردم، اول مساحت سطح کناری (یک طرف) کل بسته رو حساب کردم، بعد تقسیم بر 0.1 میلی متر کردم، 101 متر شد.  یعنی در واقع تقسیم بر مساحت کناری هر 1 متر دستمال کردم دیگه، که مساحت کناری هر 1 متر از دستمال میشه 1 * 0.1 = 0.1
> فکر کنم راحت ترین راه حل ممکن رو گفتم، نه؟


مساحت ؟ :23: 

اولا که وقتی مساحت رو حساب میکنی بر حسب سانتی متر مربع بدست میاد - هم چنین یک دستمال در محاسبات مساحت دوبار دور میخوره
ثانیا شما مساحت 6 سانت رو وقتی حساب کنی - اندازه 2 سانت تو خالی داری که به همین سادگی روش شما نقض میشه

----------


## masood2013

> مساحت ؟
> 
> اولا که وقتی مساحت رو حساب میکنی بر حسب سانتی متر مربع بدست میاد - هم چنین یک دستمال در محاسبات مساحت دوبار دور میخوره
> ثانیا شما مساحت 6 سانت رو وقتی حساب کنی - اندازه 2 سانت تو خالی داری که به همین سادگی روش شما نقض میشه


خب بر حسب سانتی متر مربع به دست بیاد، مساحت کناری هر متر دستمال هم برحسب سانتی متره دیگه، پس مشکلی نیست.  :Yahoo (56): 

خب شما تقسیم 2ش کن دیگه.  :Yahoo (56): 

خب مساحت اون 2 سانت تو خالی ازش کم کن، به همین سادگی.  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## Phenotype_2

علارقم انوان این تاپیک، ازت میخام ن اینجا ن هیچ وقت دیگه عجله نکنی. هوش رتباط چندانی با سرعت نداره.

----------

